# News und Leaks zur 8xx Series von Nvidia (Maxwell)



## matty2580 (15. Februar 2014)

News und Leaks zur 8xx Series von Nvidia (Maxwell)

matty2580 | 15.02.2014 | 04:00 Uhr

*Der der Thread zu AMDs Hawaii vielen Usern hier gefallen hat, 
werde ich nun mit einer News von wccftech beginnen und hier einen Thread aufbauen,
bei dem man immer News und Leaks rund um Maxwell finden wird.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*(Quelle)

Kurz noch zu diesem Thread etwas: 
Am Ende des Post hier findet Ihr Updates mit Leaks und News wenn ich etwas Neues zu Maxwell gefunden habe.
Da der Hauptpost nur endlich vergrößert werden kann, werden nach einiger Zeit die Updates auf neue Post ausgelagert.
Die Updates werden von mir unten direkt verlinkt, so dass Ihr nicht extra den ganzen Thread durchsuchen müsst.
So bald der Test der GTX 880 hier online ist, ist die Aufgabe dieses Threads erledigt, und der Thread wird geschlossen.



Neu an der News von wccftech sind diese Slides von Nvidia von der APAC 2014 Konferenz:

Bei der ersten Generation von Maxwell soll die Performance pro Core um 35% steigen, 
und die Performance pro Watt sich verdoppeln.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)

Zuerst wird es von von Maxwell nur Ableger im Leistungsbereich der GTX 650ti geben, die GTX 750 und GTX 750ti. 
Vom Namensschema her ordnen sich beide Karten noch im Kepler Refresh ein.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)

Die 750 wird 512 CUDA Cores besitzen, einen Base Clock bei 1020MHz, Boost Clock 1085MHz, 1GB VRAM (GDDR5),
angebunden mit einem 128-bit Speicherinterface sein, Memory Speed 5Gbps, TDP 55W, keinen zusätzlicher Stromanschluss haben,
und PCI Express 3.0 unterstützen.
  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)

Im Vergleich zur GTS 450 hat sich die Performance verdreifacht.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)

Die GTX 750ti hat im Vergleich zur GTX 750 128 CUDA Cores mehr, also 640 CUDA Cores, Base Clock ist bei 1020MHz, Boost Clock 1085MHz,
1GB oder 2GB (GDDR5) VRAM, ist genau so über ein 128-bit Speicherinterface angeschlossen, hat keinen zusätzlichen Stromanschluss, 
60W TDP, und unterstützt natürlich auch PCI Express 3.0.
  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)

Als Einsatzgebiet für die neuen Karten sieht Nvidia Mini-ITX-Gaming-PCs.
So könnte man sich Systeme im 300W Bereich zusammenbauen, 
die keinen zusätzlichen 6-Pin Stromanschluss und weniger als 75W für die dGPU benötigen.
Im Vergleich zur GT 640 (65W) sollen bei der GTX 750ti die fps von 22 auf 51 fps steigen, und im Vergleich zu einer integrierten GPU von von 10 fps auf 51.
Getestet wurde mit Call of Duty Ghost, 4xAA Med Settings, Intel Core i5 with HD 4600 Integrated Graphics.

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)

Wichtig ist noch diese Info von wccftech von der Nvidia Konferenz, 
dass Nvidia die Geforce 8xx Series die *komplett* auf der neuen Architektur (Maxwell) basiert in der *zweiten* Jahreshälfte 2014 bringen wird.
Also kann man ab Juli mit einer neuen Grafikkartengeneration der zweiten Generation von Maxwell rechnen.
Release für die Nachfolger der Geforce GTX 780/770/760 soll in *Q3* (Juli/August/September) 2014 sein.
Die Codenamen für die neuen Karten sind GM 200, GM 204, und GM 206.
Nvidia hat auf der Konferenz nicht erwähnt in welchem Prozess die neuen Karten gefertigt werden.
wccftech nimmt aber an, basierend auf früheren Informationen, dass dabei der neue *20nm* Prozess von TSMC genutzt wird.

Die beiden ersten Chips aus der Maxwell Generation sind damit der GM 107 in Form der GTX 750(ti),
und der GM 108 der in den GeForce 800M SKUs und GeForce GT 840M eingesetzt werden wird.
Liste mit verschieden GM107 / GM108 Devices:



			
				Smeg Head schrieb:
			
		

> NVIDIA_DEV.136E = "NVIDIA GM108 CS1"
> NVIDIA_DEV.136F = "NVIDIA GM108 INT131"
> NVIDIA_DEV.137E = "NVIDIA GM108 CS1 "
> NVIDIA_DEV.137F = "NVIDIA GM108 INT131 "
> ...



Hier handelt es sich "nur" um die erste Generation von Maxwell die noch im Kepler Refresh von der Bezeichnung her eingeordnet wird.
Das ist ein sehr ungewöhnlicher Schritt von Nvidia zuerst einen Mainstreamchip zu bringen, und die Karten von der Bezeichnung in der alten Generation einzuordnen.
Erste Test der Karten können ab 18.02.14 erwartet werden, wie im 3dcenter angedeutet wurde.
3DCenter Forum - Nvidia Maxwell H1/2014 - Seite 86

Basierend auf den ersten Fakten hat Leonidas aus dem 3dcenter eine Tabelle (mit Spekulationen) zu Maxwell erstellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Chipnamen der Maxwell-Architektur bekannt + mögliche Spezifikationen der Maxwell-Grafikchips | 3DCenter.org

Vergleich des Aufbau der Shader-Cluster unterschiedlicher Architekturen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nVidias Maxwell-Architektur bringt deutliche Änderungen an den Shader-Clustern | 3DCenter.org


Vergleich SMM (Maxwell) und SMX (Kepler-GK104):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle SMM/SMX)



*Update 1*:

Benchmarks von videocardz (von Nvidia selbst) zur GTX 750(ti) in Post 24 .
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-series-von-nvidia-maxwell-3.html#post6167728


*Update 2*:

Pics einiger Custom-Modelle der GTX 750(ti), z.B. von Gigabyte und MSI, in Post 33.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-series-von-nvidia-maxwell-4.html#post6168606


*Update 3*:

 Videocardz berichtet über eine Galaxy 750ti, mit Custom-Design und speziell angepassten PCB.
Die Karte ist werkseitig heftig übertaktet auf einen GPU Clock von 1350MHz und einen Memory Clock von 7000MHz.
Mehr dazu in Post 39, mit einigen Pics zur Galaxy.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-series-von-nvidia-maxwell-4.html#post6169206


*Update 3*:

Tests zur GTX 750(ti) waren alle gegen 15:00 Uhr online.
In Post 49 habe ich deutsche und internationale Tests verlinkt.
Hier einmal der Test auf der Main zur GTX 750ti.


*Update 4*:

User *blackout24* ist etwas im Log des NVIDIA Linux Treiber aufgefallen. Dort wird eine GeForce GTX 745 genannt.
Ob es sich dabei um einen Schreibfehler oder um eine neue Karte handelt kann man noch nicht einschätzen.
Das Update findet ihr in Post 50:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-series-von-nvidia-maxwell-5.html#post6212030


----------



## mattinator (15. Februar 2014)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Hier handelt es sich "nur" um die erste Generation von Maxwell die noch im Kepler Refresh von der Bezeichnung her eingeordnet wird.
> Das ist ein sehr ungewöhnlicher Schritt von Nvidia zuerst einen Mainstreamchip zu bringen, und die Karten von der Bezeichnung in der alten Generation einzuordnen.


 Ich vermute mal, dass Nvidia hier zusätzlich zu den Mini-ITX-Systemen zielgerichtet auf Valve's Steam Boxes und SteamOS adressiert. Wenn Valve's Geschäftsidee aufgeht, tut sich für Nvidia ein zusätzlicher Markt in Konkurrenz zu den aktuellen Konsolen auf.


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Februar 2014)

> Also kann man ab August mit einer neuen Grafikkartengeneration von Nvidia rechnen.
> Release für die Geforce GTX 780/770/760 soll in Q3 2014 sein.



Du meinst doch sicher GTX 880/870/860 oder?


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2014)

Mal abwarten ob bis dahin die 20nm Fertigung steht.


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2014)

Gibts da eigentlich einen Grund das die kleineren Karten keinen PWM-Lüfter bekommen?


----------



## ReVan1199 (15. Februar 2014)

Ich bin echt mal gespannt, wie stark die GTX870 wohl wird und ob die dann meine GTX 670 ersetzen wird.


----------



## hbf878 (15. Februar 2014)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Release für die Geforce GTX 780/770/760 soll in *Q3* 2014 sein.


gibt's die nicht schon?

 edit: okay, wurde schon drauf hingewiesen...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (15. Februar 2014)

Es ist mir schon mehrfach aufgefallen, das die GTX750 mit der GTS450 vergleichen wird...warum mit dieser? Ich gleiche doch auch keine R9 270 mit einer X1650 oder einen aktuellen Athlon mit einem Athlon XP oder einen Haswell mit einem Pentium3...ich habe diesen Vergleich nun schon mehrfach gelesen, wahrscheinlich, weil er von NVidia selbst stammt, aber warum die GTS450 und nicht die GTX650?


----------



## skyscraper (15. Februar 2014)

Ich nehme an für Aufrüster, die vor ein paar Jahren die  GTS 450 gekauft haben und jetzt auf die GTX 750 umsteigen sollen.


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2014)

Die GTS 450 kam ende 2009 auf den Markt.
Das müssen schon relativ angestaubte Systeme sein um von der Karte jetzt upzugraden.

Ich glaub die Karte war damals Performance/Watt/Preis sehr gut.


----------



## Ion (15. Februar 2014)

Diese Folien von Nvidia sind doch immer wieder witzig -.-
Dort wird die 750Ti mit einer GT 640 sowie einer GTS 450 verglichen. Viel interessanter wäre ein Vergleich mit aktuellen Modellen, auch von AMD.
Aber hauptsache da steht "300% mehr Leistung"


----------



## 6543210123456 (15. Februar 2014)

Ion schrieb:


> Diese Folien von Nvidia sind doch immer wieder witzig -.-
> Dort wird die 750Ti mit einer GT 640 sowie einer GTS 450 verglichen. Viel interessanter wäre ein Vergleich mit aktuellen Modellen, auch von AMD.
> Aber hauptsache da steht "300% mehr Leistung"


 
Naja liegt auf der Höhe einer 650Ti Boost - Du siehst ja das die nächstbeste eine GTX660 ist.

Interessant an der 750Ti ist jedoch der Stromverbrauch und die kompakte Bauform.
Das das keine HIGH-END Zocker GPU ist behauptet Nvidia auch nicht. Der Vergleich zur GTS450 bezieht sich vermutlich auf den Stromverbrauch.

300% mehr FPS bei gleichem Stromverbrauch. Nein sogar weniger. Die GTS450 hat eine TPD von über 100.
Hat zwar nur indirekt etwas mit dem Stromverbrauch zu tun aber man kann ablesen wie massiv der benötigte Kühlkörper sein müsste.

750Ti für unter 100€ und mit 2GB VRAM ist durchaus eine ernstzunehmende ANSAGE.


----------



## matty2580 (15. Februar 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Du meinst doch sicher GTX 880/870/860 oder?





hbf878 schrieb:


> gibt's die nicht schon?
> 
> edit: okay, wurde schon drauf hingewiesen...



Das war natürlich ein Schreibfehler, schon editiert. thx



Threshold schrieb:


> Mal abwarten ob bis dahin die 20nm Fertigung steht.


Die 20nm Risk-Produktion läuft bei TSMC seit Ende letzten Jahres.
20nm wird nicht nur von wccftech, sondern fast überall im Netz genannt, und ist damit sehr wahrscheinlich.



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Nachdem TSMC zuletzt Ende Oktober eine Prognose für die künftigen Fertigungsprozesse in 20 (High-K-Metal-Gate) sowie 16 nm (FinFET)  gab, folgt nun die Bestätigung beziehungsweise Eingrenzung jener. So  soll die Serienproduktion ("Volume Production") bereits zur Jahreswende  im Januar beginnen, wohingegen zuvor lediglich die Rede vom ersten  Quartal war. Das beinhaltet vorerst allerdings nur Systems on a Chip  (SoCs), wie der Branchendienst Digitimes berichtet.


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Neue-...koproduktion-16-nm-FinFETs-gestartet-1101555/


PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Medienberichten zufolge wird man im ersten Quartal 2014 auf 20  Nanometer Planarprozess (High-K-Metal-Gate) umstellen. Im ersten Quartal  2015 soll dann der 16-Nanometer-Prozess mit Finfet-Transistoren  (3D-Transistoren) folgen. CEO Morris Chang bestätigte, dass man bereits  fünf Tape-Outs im 20-nm-Prozess abgeschlossen hat und 30 Tape-Outs  bevorstehen. Die Chips stammen vor allem aus dem Bereich Mobile  Computing, Desktop Computing und Programmable Logic Devices. All diese  Tape-Outs werden *hohe* Fertigungszahlen folgen.Bei der Yield-Rate  verspricht Chang, dass diese auf dem Niveau oder sogar *etwas besser als  beim Start des 28-nm-Prozesses sei*. Chang geht davon aus, dass der  20-nm-Prozess schon *so weit wäre wie der 28-nm-Prozess im dritten und  vierten Quartal 2011*. Zudem rechnet er damit, dass *die Produktion  deutlich schneller anläuft* als noch beim Vorgängerprozess. Als Wert gibt  er rund 30 Prozent an.
> Vorausschauend auf den  16-Nanometer-Prozess mit Finfet-Transistoren sagt der CEO von TSMC, dass  die Entwicklung gut laufe. Die Risiko-Produktion soll schon Ende dieses  Jahres laufen. Für 2014 sind mehr als 25 Tape-Outs geplant, darunter  CPU, GPU, SOC, PLD und Netzwerkchips. Innerhalb eines Jahres nach dem  Start des 20-nm-Planarprozesses soll auch die Massenfertigung in 16 nm  laufen.
> Den 20-nm-Prozess wird man bei TSMC auf *mehrere Fabriken  verteilen*. Das Versprechen einer schneller anlaufenden Produktion  bedeutet für Endkunden, dass entsprechende Produkte früher in höheren  Stückzahlen verfügbar sein werden. Betroffen sind Spieler vor allem  durch die Grafikkarten von AMD und Nvidia, deren Chips bei TSMC vom Band  laufen.


 http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Neue-...014-und-16-nm-Finfet-fuer-Q1-2015-an-1094366/

Ich selbst hatte mit Juni/Juli gerechet. Nvidia braucht aber mehr Zeit.
Jetzt tippe ich eher auf August/September für die 8xx Series.
Nvidia kann damit den Jahresrhythmus nicht einhalten und braucht 4-5 Monate länger.
Release der 780 war im Mai 2013.


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Februar 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die GTS 450 kam ende 2009 auf den Markt.
> Das müssen schon relativ angestaubte Systeme sein um von der Karte jetzt upzugraden.
> 
> Ich glaub die Karte war damals Performance/Watt/Preis sehr gut.


 
Fermi: Performance/Watt - möp.
Nvidia: Performance/Preis - möp.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (15. Februar 2014)

Naja, trotzdem etwas lächerlich:
Entweder ich sage "Hey, gleicher Stromverbrauch aber x mal höhere Leistung" oder aber "gleiche Leistung, aber nur einen Bruchteil des Verbrauchs" oder "Kostet genauso viel, bietet aber x mal mehr Leistung bei einem Bruchteil des Verbrauchs". Das NVidia hier sich ohne nähere Erleutertung willkürlich eine ältere GPU herauspickt, um dann etwas von 300% schreiben zu können...das macht es für mich etwas suspekt. Zumal es eben kein Vergleich zum direkten Vorgänger ist.


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Fermi: Performance/Watt - möp.
> Nvidia: Performance/Preis - möp.


 
Für 2009 find ich die GTS 450 gar nicht schlecht.
War halt das Gegenstück zur HD5770.


----------



## Pumpi (15. Februar 2014)

Also wenn die 750ti das hält was sie verspricht dann ist Maxwell eine regelrechtes Zauberdesign. Das würde ja bedeuten das wir in 20nm, pro Watt, circa eine Leistungsverdreifachung gegenüber den letzten Kepler @ 28nm GPU's hätten ? Oder steh ich grad auf dem Schlauch ?


----------



## matty2580 (15. Februar 2014)

Nvidia vergleicht die 750 mit einer GTS 450 (Fermi-GF106).
Um sich selbst besser ein Bild von diesem Vergleich machen zu können, verlinke ich einmal den Test der 450 dazu hier.
Nvidia Geforce GTS 450 im Test: Was taugt DirectX 11 für 130 Euro?
Hier noch eine Liste mit vielen Karten um das besser einordnen zu können:
PassMark Software - Video Card Benchmarks - Video Card Look Up


p.s. Hugo78 aus dem 3dcenter hat den Vergleich so eingeordnet:​ ​ 

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Wenn wir für einen Moment davon ausgehen, dass Nvidias Med Settings in COD Ghost, in etwa den Settings von THG entsprechen,
> welche auch in etwa als Medium, aber in keinem Fall als Max. durchgehen, dann erreicht die GTX 750 Ti genau den Speed einer GTX 650 Ti Boost (Avg. FPS von 51).
> Und Letztere kommt mit einer TDP Angabe von 134W daher, ggü. den 60W der 750Ti.
> - GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST Grafikkarte | NVIDIA GPU BOOST | NVIDIA
> ...


3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Nvidia Maxwell H1/2014​


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (15. Februar 2014)

Ja, aber warum?


----------



## Locuza (15. Februar 2014)

Nobody cares oder?
Nur noch 3 Tage und dann wissen wir was auf dem Teller liegt, ohne jegliches Technical-PR Zeug.


----------



## matty2580 (16. Februar 2014)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ja, aber warum?



Ich zitiere einmal Matzegr und Athlonscout. Sie beantworten diese Frage recht gut.



Matzegr schrieb:


> Die 65W TDP Variante basierend auf GK107 braucht genausoviel wie die 49W TDP GK208 Variante.
> Auf der PR-Folie wäre als Vergleich eine GT 650 sinnvoller gewesen, die hat 64W TDP und basiert auch auf GK107.





Athlonscout schrieb:


> Zumindest bescheinigt Nvidia auf ihrer eigenen Homepage der GK107 Variante mit extrem langsamen DDR3 eine TDP von 65W!
> Sinnvoller ja, da auch die Karte eindeutig wäre - von der GTX650 gibt es imho ja nur eine Variante mit GK107. Allerdings wäre dann der Balkenvergleich weit weniger Eindrucksvoll. Da weiß das Nvidia Marketing schon, warum sie den abstrusen Vergleich mit der extrem bandbreitenlimitierten GT640 DDR3 bevorzugen.


GeForce-800-Serie mit


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (16. Februar 2014)

Also wie ich vermutet habe. Marketing. Wer hat den längeren. Danke.


----------



## Locuza (16. Februar 2014)

Hier ein paar total objektive Hersteller Benchmarks: 
Weitere Details zu GTX Titan Black und GTX 750 (Ti) - ComputerBase


----------



## matty2580 (16. Februar 2014)

*Update 1*:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Benchmarks auf Videocardz von Nvidia:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)

Die Benchmarks stammen von Nvidia selbst, und sollten mit Skepsis betrachtet werden.
Ein Anbieter wählt natürlich Einstellungen, die dass Produkt besonders gut aussehen lassen.
Nvidia hat die R7 260 der GTX 750(ti) gegenübergestellt, dabei aber vernachlässigt dass eigentlich die neue R7 265 der "Gegner" sein könnte.

Videocardz gibt noch an, dass Nvidia für 60W die kleinste mögliche Einstellung gewählt hat.
Das oc-Potential der GTX 750(ti) soll extrem sein.
Werkseitig übertaktete Karten werden oft mit 28% oc ausgeliefert.
1200MHz sind problemlos möglich, wenn ein zusätzlichen Poweranschluss vorhanden ist.



			
				videocardz schrieb:
			
		

> Extreme overclocking: There is one key part that wasn’t covered yet. Because of extremely  low TDP the clocks speeds suffered. NVIDIA had to *choose the lowest  possible clocks to obtain 60W*. For that reason Maxwell GM107 GPU has  *extreme overclocking potential*. In fact you will even find cards with  28% factory-overclocking. Long story short, you will easily be able to obtain 1200 MHz clock,  but only with the cards equipped with additional power connectors.



http://videocardz.com/49647/nvidia-geforce-gtx-750-ti-official-specifications-performance​​


----------



## matty2580 (16. Februar 2014)

Platzhalter für GTX 750


----------



## Locuza (16. Februar 2014)

Wieso ist eig. der 265 Chip der Gegner?
Welcher erst neulich vorgestellt wurde, also nicht schon seit Ewigkeiten rum geistert. 
Da kann Nvidia wenig dafür ihre Marketingfolien nicht Tages genau auf das Angebot von AMD anzupassen. 
Aufgrund von die-space und Stromverbrauch sehe ich sie auch nicht unbedingt in der gleichen Liga. 
Also höchstens vom Preis und den muss man ja noch abwarten oder?


----------



## matty2580 (16. Februar 2014)

Das schreibt CB. Hast du selbst verlinkt. 



			
				CB schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei wurde als Kontrahent der GTX 750 die AMD Radeon R7 260 erkoren,  der GTX 750 Ti wurde eine Radeon R7 260X gegenübergestellt. Mit der  neuen Radeon R7 265 auf Basis des altbewährten „Pitcairn“-Chips liefert AMD jedoch ein weiteres Konkurrenzprodukt.


Weitere Details zu GTX Titan Black und GTX 750 (Ti) - ComputerBase

Ich sehe es ähnlich wie CB.


----------



## Locuza (16. Februar 2014)

Ja AMD liefert, schon im Vorfeld ein weiteres Angebot. 
Das damit direkt der eig. Gegner auserkoren wurde, finde ich aufgrund meiner Argumente nicht.


----------



## matty2580 (16. Februar 2014)

Benchs vom Hersteller werden immer so gewählt, dass es für den Hersteller gut aussieht.
Das ist auch so ok, und nicht verwunderlich.
Den Hinweis von CB finde ich trotzdem gut.
So sind die User gleich darüber informiert welche Karte ungefähr vergleichbar ist.

Ich habe einmal "müsste" durch "könnte" ersetzt.
Jetzt besser? ^^


----------



## Locuza (16. Februar 2014)

Könnte klingt schon besser. 

Am Ende entscheidet für den Kunden mehr oder weniger der Preis, welches Angebot mit einem anderem konkurriert. 
Allerdings wenn die Performance vom Gk107 stimmt, dann gibt es auch Gewichtete Argumente für den kleinen Maxwell, da die Karte kurz ist und keinen Stromstecker braucht.


----------



## matty2580 (16. Februar 2014)

Ich finde die Karten beide sehr interessant, und freue mich schon auf den Test am Dienstag.
Auch der GM108 hat viel Potential. 
Gerade in diesem Preissegment um 100 € werden sehr viele GPUs verkauft.

Persönlich könnte ich mir eine 750ti als zusätzliche PhysX-Karte vorstellen.


----------



## Locuza (16. Februar 2014)

Ich bin bei Maxwell eig. gespannt auf Hyper-Q und ob das jetzt wie bei AMD bei jeder GPU Verwendung findet (Wobei Nvidia Cuda/PhysX da auch etwas anpassen muss). 
Das sollte zusätzliche PhysX Beschleuniger eig. teils überflüssig machen. (Natürlich nicht für die Radeon Fraktion mit Mod-Treibern)


----------



## matty2580 (17. Februar 2014)

*Update 2*:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)


Und hier einige Pics zu den ersten Custom-Designs der 750(ti):



*unbekanntes Design*

CUDA Cores: 512
GPU Clock: 1020/1085 MHz
Memory Clock: 5000 MHz
Memory: 1GB GDDR5
Memory Bus: 128bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)


*ASUS GeForce GTX 750 (GTX750-PHOC-1GD5)*

CUDA Cores: 512
GPU Clock: 1059/1137 MHz
Memory Clock: 5010 MHz
Memory: 1GB GDDR5
Memory Bus: 128bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)


*ASUS GeForce GTX 750 Ti (GTX750TI-OC-2GD5)*

CUDA Cores: 640
GPU Clock: 1072/1150 MHz
Memory Clock: 5400 MHz
Memory: 2GB GDDR5
Memory Bus: 128bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)


*Gigabyte GTX 750 Ti OC (GV-N75TOC-2GI)*

CUDA Cores: 640
GPU Clock: 1059/1137 MHz
Memory Clock: 5400 MHz
Memory: 2GB GDDR5
Memory Bus: 128bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)


*Gigabyte GTX 750 OC (GV-N750OC-1GI)*

CUDA Cores: 512
GPU Clock: 1059/1137 MHz
Memory Clock: 5400 MHz
Memory: 1GB GDDR5
Memory Bus: 128bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)


*MSI GeForce GTX 750 Ti TwinFrozr GAMING*

CUDA Cores: 640
GPU Clock: 1059/1137 MHz
Memory Clock: 5400 MHz
Memory: 2GB GDDR5
Memory Bus: 128bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)

*
MSI GeForce GTX 750 Ti*

CUDA Cores: 640
GPU Clock: 1059/1137 MHz
Memory Clock: 5400 MHz
Memory: 2GB GDDR5
Memory Bus: 128bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)


*Colorful GTX 750 (GTX750-1GD5 )*

    CUDA Cores: 512
    GPU Clock: 1020/1085 MHz
    Memory Clock: 5400 MHz
    Memory: 1GB GDDR5
    Memory Bus: 128bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)


*Colorful GTX 750 iGame (iGame750 U-Twin-1GD5)*

    CUDA Cores: 512
    GPU Clock: 1020/1098 MHz
    Memory Clock: 5000 MHz
    Memory: 1GB GDDR5
    Memory Bus: 128bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)


*Colorful GTX 750 Ti iGame (iGame750Ti U-Twin-2GD5)*

    CUDA Cores: 640
    GPU Clock: 1020/1098 MHz
    Memory Clock: 5400 MHz
    Memory: 2GB GDDR5
    Memory Bus: 128bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)


*Colorful GTX 750 Ti (GTX750Ti-2GD5 )
*
    CUDA Cores: 640
    GPU Clock: 1020/1085 MHz
    Memory Clock: 5400 MHz
    Memory: 2GB GDDR5
    Memory Bus: 128bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Quelle)​


----------



## Locuza (17. Februar 2014)

Fett, wenn das wahr ist gibt es entweder kein richtiges Referenzdesign oder Nvidia hat mit seinen Partnern richtig gut zusammengearbeitet. (290(X) hust*)


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Februar 2014)

Bei den kleinen Karten ist das doch gar nicht so ungewöhnlich.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (17. Februar 2014)

Mir gefallen die kurzen Karten sehr 
Da läßt sich was schnuckeliges, kleines zusammenbauen...


----------



## matty2580 (17. Februar 2014)

User iRUSH aus dem overclock.net-Forum hat schon eine MSI GTX 750 Ti TwinFrozr.
Er hat einige Bilder gemacht, die ich Euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten möchte.
Die Verpackung ist mit einem Preis von 199,99 $ gekennzeichnet.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)


----------



## skyscraper (17. Februar 2014)

Ist das ein schwarzes oder ein braunes PCB?

@matty: Schöner Thread 

@nVidia: Schöne Karten 

Wobei ich ein langes PCB einem kurzen vorziehe.


----------



## matty2580 (17. Februar 2014)

*Update 3*:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)



Videocardz berichtet über eine Galaxy 750ti, mit Custom-Design und speziell angepassten PCB.
 Die Karte ist werkseitig heftig übertaktet auf einen GPU Clock von 1350MHz, und einen Memory Clock von 7000MHz.
 Das wäre dann ein 32% höherer GPU Clock, und ein 29% erhöhter Memory Clock gegenüber dem Referenzmodell.
 Damit bestätigt sich, dass die GTX 750ti über großes oc-Potential verfügt.​ 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)​


----------



## Bunny_Joe (17. Februar 2014)

"GPU Clock von 1350MHz" ?


Wow! Wenn das wirklich so stimmt, muss die Maxwell Architektur ja ziemlich energieeffizient sein. Da hat Nvidia ja richtig untertaktet, um auf die 60W TDP zu kommen.
Was wohl erst bei der 2. Gen Maxwell (also 20nm) möglich wird^^ 50-70% Leistungszuwachs du den Vorgängerkarten halte ich durchaus für möglich.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (17. Februar 2014)

Kann gelöscht werden


----------



## matty2580 (17. Februar 2014)

Das neue GPU-Z (0.7.7) unterstützt jetzt auch die ersten Maxwell Karten.

hier einmal der Changelog:

*Changelog:*


Sensor refresh rate is adjustable now
Fixed GM107 TMU & shader count
Improved NVIDIA Maxwell support
Added CHiL8214 voltage monitoring for Pitcairn/Curacao cards
Added support for NVIDIA Tesla K20Xm, GTX 860M
Added support for AMD Radeon HD 8210


Download (normal)
Download (Asus ROG Skin)


----------



## Framinator (17. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Infos. Ich muss sagen das "Maxwell" mich schon richtig horny macht. Diese Effizienzsteigerung und alles ohne Extra Stromanschluss! Ich bin mal auf die Tests Morgen hier bei PCGH gespannt. Wenn sich das rausstellt was man so im Netz lesen kann stehen uns Gamern spannende Zeiten bevor!

Hier gehts übrigens derweil munter weiter http://www.overclock.net/t/1464898/...x-750-750-ti-benchmarks-surface-in-the-uk/250

Maxwell scheint ein Kracher zu werden (ala GTX 8800). Der Herr der die Karte hat (iRush) schreibt übrigens das die Karte unter brutaler Last fast unhörbar ist. Case offen 3 feet away. Scheint auch keine Lüfter im Gehäuse zu haben. Ich sage nur impressing. Ich bin sowas von gespannt wie die mittleren und grossen Maxwell werden.


----------



## matty2580 (18. Februar 2014)

In einigen Stunden wissen wir mehr, kann 15:00 Uhr werden, oder schon früh am Morgen, aber heute kommt bestimmt der Test.

User iRUSH aus dem overclock.net-Forum mit einer der ersten gekauft- und abgelichteten Karten hat etwas zu viel bezahlt.
In Post 37 hatte ich darüber berichtet.
Hier listet ein Händler die Karte aber für "nur" 179 $, statt 199,99 $ die iRUSH bezahlt hat.
Micro Center - Computers, Electronics, Computer Parts, Networking, Gaming, Software, and more!


----------



## hanssx2 (18. Februar 2014)

Er war ggf ein wenig zufrüh
Wenn du beim Microcenter schaut, sieht man das sie runter gesetzt wurde 

Warum das bei einer neuen Gpu passiert ist nie aber ein Rätsel


----------



## SmokeyX (18. Februar 2014)

> Das wäre dann ein 32% höherer GPU Clock, und ein 29% erhöhter Memory Clock gegenüber dem Referenzmodell.


Waaaaaaas  d.H. die wäre von der Leistung sogar etwas über der R9 270X schon fast an der kommenden R9 280???  

Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. Februar 2014)

R9 280 wird eng, dürfte auf das Spiel ankommen.
Aber die 270 dürfte mit 32% Takt zu knacken sein, und auch die 270X dürfte meist hinten liegen (auch abhängig vom Spiel).


----------



## skyscraper (18. Februar 2014)

Der offizielle Test ist da: Nvidia Geforce GTX 750 Ti im Test: Maxwell, Meister der Energieeffizienz


----------



## matty2580 (18. Februar 2014)

*Update 3*:

Tests zur GTX 750(ti) waren alle gegen 15:00 Uhr online.
Hier ein kleine Zusammenfassung der nationalen und internationalen Tests.
​

deutsche Test:

Nvidia Geforce GTX 750 Ti im Test: Maxwell, Meister der Energieeffizienz
Nvidia GeForce GTX 750 (Ti)
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti im Test - HT4U.net
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti im Test

internationale Test:

GeForce GTX 750 Ti Review - Graphics Card - Tom's Hardware
AnandTech | The NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti and GTX 750 Review: Maxwell Makes Its Move
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2 GB Review | techPowerUp
Nvidia GeForce GTX 750 and 750 Ti review - Article

Hier noch Leos Launch-Analyse aus dem 3dcenter, die ich sehr empfehlen kann:
http://www.3dcenter.org/artikel/launch-analyse-nvidia-geforce-gtx-750-750-ti


----------



## matty2580 (4. März 2014)

*Update 4*:​ 
 User *blackout24* ist etwas im Log des NVIDIA Linux Treiber aufgefallen. Dort wird eine GeForce GTX 745 genannt.
Ob es sich dabei um einen Schreibfehler oder um eine neue Karte handelt kann man noch nicht einschätzen.
Hier einige Auszüge vom Log damit ihr euch ein eigenes Bild davon machen könnt.
​ 


			
				NVIDIA Linux Treiber schrieb:
			
		

> Added support for the following GPUs:
> GeForce GTX 750 Ti
> GeForce GTX 750
> GeForce GTX 745
> GeForce GTX TITAN Black


(Quelle)



			
				NVIDIA Linux Treiber schrieb:
			
		

> GeForce 700 Series:
> GeForce GTX TITAN Black, GeForce GTX TITAN, GeForce GTX 780 Ti, GeForce   GTX 780, GeForce GTX 770, GeForce GTX 760, GeForce GTX 760 Ti (OEM),   GeForce GTX 750 Ti, GeForce GTX 750, GeForce GTX 745
> 
> GeForce 700M Series (Notebooks):
> GeForce GTX 780M, GeForce GTX 770M, GeForce GTX 765M, GeForce GTX 760M,   GeForce GT 755M, GeForce GT 750M, GeForce GT 745M, GeForce GT 740M,   GeForce GT 735M, GeForce GT 730M, GeForce GT 720M, GeForce 710M


(Quelle)


----------



## Abductee (4. März 2014)

Ist die 745 nicht ein OEM-Bauernfängermodell?


----------



## matty2580 (4. März 2014)

Das könnte man spekulieren.
Aber ohne genaues Statement von Nvidia dazu, bleibt alles nur ein Gerücht.

Anfang Mai werde ich selbst eine Windforce 750ti mit Bios-Mod testen, um zu ergründen was ohne Powerlimit von 60 Watt möglich ist.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn sich andere User hier anschließen, damit sichtbar wird zu was die 750ti wirklich fähig ist.
Diesen Monat schaffe ich es leider finanziell nicht mehr. Und meine Reserve möchte ich ungern dafür benutzen. ^^
Mein Test könnt ihr hier in der ersten Maiwoche erwarten.


----------



## skyscraper (4. März 2014)

Bei mir wirds wahrscheinlich eine MSI, weil die mit 0,3 Sone unter Volllast unhörbar ist.


----------

